# Rational, irrational, no preference tendencies?



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

I've taken the socionics test a few times and I always get IEI (INFp) but I always get something different in regards to rational/irrational

My first time I got 1-Ni (2-3 years ago)
Second time I had 2-Fe (1-2 years ago)
I took the test again today and I got IEI-0

Do these change over time depending on your situation in life and what you may be experiencing/how you may be dealing with things in this point in time?

I never really looked in to socionics seriously, so I'm kind of a rookie. It seems really complicated.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Nightstorm said:


> I never really looked in to socionics seriously, so I'm kind of a rookie.It seems really complicated.


Don't worry, everyone is a rookie when they begin. It is a very complicated subject and takes a very long time to master.



Nightstorm said:


> I've taken the socionics test a few times and I always get IEI (INFp) but I always get something different in regards to rational/irrational
> 
> My first time I got 1-Ni (2-3 years ago)
> Second time I had 2-Fe (1-2 years ago)
> I took the test again today and I got IEI-0


Discussion of these subtypes came up recently so I'll link it: http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/1024154-iei-2ni.html#post34716674



Nightstorm said:


> Do these change over time depending on your situation in life and what you may be experiencing/how you may be dealing with things in this point in time?


These tests results can change depending on your mood, life circumstances and quite a few other factors. This is a recurring problem with tests. Ultimately they are just stereotyping and are completely out of touch with the concept.


----------

